# tests



## hollynicohle (Feb 10, 2002)

What sorts of tests are done to diagnose bowel problems (either to rule out everything but IBS or diagnose something more serious)? I have had general blood tests and will have a colonoscopy. Other than that, what specific blood tests are done? And what other GI tests might be done? Also, my doctor said he might do an ultrasound...what will the doctor be able to see with an ultrasound (what sort of condition)?


----------

